# wired backwards



## Jarrod Gaines (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a machine that someone had ran the feed to the load side of the motor starter and the motor to the line side, even though it is backwards and will be rewired, my question is.. will the o.l. protection work; is it safe?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see why the OL protection would be affected. It should work fine but there is a potential for someone to get hurt not knowing the line and load are reversed.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would wire it correctly. Not safe IMO.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I recall seeing a 100 amp fusible disconnect wired like that.

Hot on the load side.

SLIGHTLY dangerous!!!!!!

I knew the electrician that had done it. 

He had a bit of a problem keeping a job!

:drink::drink::drink: *Work* is the curse of the drinking man!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I recall seeing a 100 amp fusible disconnect wired like that.
> 
> Hot on the load side.
> 
> ...


I am not super sure on this one but I think a breaker and breaker enclosure can be wired either way. Line on bottom or top. I wouldn't do it that way but somebody probably would


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Most of the crap Carrier sends out to us is wired like that as well as single phase starters for 3 phase loads drives me nuts but I have to wire it I just put a tag on the door Watch your ass this piece of sh it is wired upside down and backwards.


----------

